# Mr. Michael Oppenheimer



## Ethan Rosen (Dec 1, 2009)

http://legacy.odeo.com/audio/18551323/view

A NY based radio station has this section every day called "phone taps" which are pretty much when people give the station some background info and let them give their friends/relatives a call. Out of all the stuff they've pulled doing this over the past few years, my personal favorite character is definitely Mr. Michael Oppenheimer, the most persistent salesman ever.


----------

